# Opinions and Tips for making a Dragon Tail? ^^



## ZomgPwn (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok, so I need some advice and stuff on how to build a dragon tail. My parents won't let me get any fur to build a tail with because when my grandma died, she left a lot of fabric to us, and it has been in the attic since then, about 13 years. o.o They say that if I wanna make anything, I should practice with that first. I know they're right, but I'm not the kind of person who likes to practice with things like that, it just seems too cluttering.

But I had a REALLY good idea this morning!! I was looking through all the fabric about a week ago, and most of it was bright red. There must have been at least 10 yards of red fabric. o.o So I was thinking I could make a dragon tail. ^^ I have never made a tail before, but I am VERY good with seeing something and knowing how to put it together, especially when it comes to sewing things.

So anyway, I had a few things to ask: 


What color would go good with red? It's just a normal red color, not light or dark or anything. I'm gonna be putting spikes on it with a different color, and possibly a different color for the bottom.
What is a good stuffing to use, and about how much is it?
Would using a wire coat hanger be ok for shaping it, or should I use something else? Or would it be possible to get the shape I want by stuffing it really tightly and shaping the fabric a certain way?
Any other tips are appreciated. ^^ I just wanna make sure everything goes smoothly so my parents will be willing to let me sew more stuff. ^^


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 16, 2008)

I can only answer to one question.
Color.
Red fit well, green, black, blue, dark gray, (In my opinion)

Il let people that are good with fursuit/tail making to answer the other


----------



## ZomgPwn (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks ^^ 

I was looking through the fabric I have and found some solid white and very dark blue, almost black fabric that I might use. And I'm still not sure what color the spikes will be, or what I should use to make them..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 17, 2008)

What stuffing is good depends upon what you are looking to end up with. If you want something stiffer, than use regular stuffing that you can find at the store.

However if you want it to be a little bouncy, and no so stiff, buy cluster filling.

There reason is that regular stuffing compacts creating a rather stiff tail. If you use cluster filling, it doesn't compact as badly, leaving you with a more flexible tail.

If you want it to stay in one shape, than a coat hanger wire is not the good way to go. Coat Hanger wire will only do one thing...stiffen the tail a little bit giving it a slight curl and a slight wag.

If you want it to be a very specific shape I suggest going to a place like Home Depot or what ever good hardware store you have in your area and seek out either the kind of wire used for hang pictures, and twisting (do not braid) the right amount of wire to get the right amount of stiffness or posability....but only do this if you cannot get copper wire. Copper wire at the right gauge gives the amazing ability to make a much more posable tail.

Those are my suggestions.


----------



## ZomgPwn (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks!! ^^ That helped a lot. I think I have an idea of what I'm gonna do now. But if anyone else has advice, I would really appreciate it!! ^^


----------



## Cikea (Nov 18, 2008)

Scales! Scales I say!! you can do a good job just like Trpdwarf says. but for a dragon's Tail, I say use sclaes if you have time and cash if not sewing works good to!

you can look at my Gallery on FA for some scale tails they are not for every one.

but they are not that hard to make I'll try to respond back I love showing ppl how to make there own


----------



## Dingra (Jan 3, 2010)

You know I really wanna make one too, but i want to make one that's half covered in fur and the other half in another fabric, but i want scales, just out of fabric, and i don't know what to do. how would I put the scales on and what kind of fabric should I use? This will look kinda like my fursona's tail...  I don't want it too stiff except maybe at the base then as it tapers make it more flexible when I walk.


----------

